# Cannot Login on my mobile



## 2grit (Sep 26, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea why I am able to login to SMF on my laptop and not my mobile? I use the same exact username and password and I keep getting a message saying username and password don't match. I login on the laptop and it works every time.


----------



## b-one (Sep 26, 2015)

Not sure,have you checked your cookies on the phone? They need to be allowed then you can turn them off I believe.


----------



## 2grit (Sep 26, 2015)

b-one said:


> Not sure,have you checked your cookies on the phone? They need to be allowed then you can turn them off I believe.


Tried this and it didn't work


----------



## b-one (Sep 26, 2015)

2grit said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure,have you checked your cookies on the phone? They need to be allowed then you can turn them off I believe.
> ...



Sorry it was worth a try! Unfortunately I'm not smart enough to figure anything else out!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 26, 2015)

What mobile device & what browser ya using ?


----------



## 2grit (Sep 26, 2015)

b-one said:


> Sorry it was worth a try! Unfortunately I'm not smart enough to figure anything else out!


Haha. I appreciate it nonetheless


----------



## 2grit (Sep 26, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> What mobile device & what browser ya using ?


Galaxy s6 default browser


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 26, 2015)

Hmm, not sure !  I've got an iPhone & was able to log on ok just a minute ago !


----------



## 2grit (Sep 26, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> What mobile device & what browser ya using ?


Galaxy s6 default browser


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hmm, not sure ! I've got an iPhone & was able to log on ok just a minute ago !


Just tried on Chrome and same thing. Username and password don't match


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 26, 2015)

Weird, wish I could be of more help to ya !


----------



## 2grit (Sep 26, 2015)

It is weird. Makes no sense at all. Anyone else?


----------



## 2grit (Sep 26, 2015)

Just logged in with Facebook and it worked. Go figure


----------

